# Lambton-Kent Archers 3D Shoot



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Our first shoot of the year is coming up, Sunday April 22. Hopefully the weather plays nice and lets everyone have a good time!

Hope to see everyone there! :thumbs_up


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

If I am not working we should be up to see you.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Me too ! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope to be there. What time is it starting at?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

9:00 A.M. and we should be ready to roll!! Common sunshine


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone coming to the shoot on Sunday, if you're coming from the Chatham, Windsor area (West) the bridge on Dawn Mills Road is out and you have to detour through Dresden. Just a heads up for you!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can't make it. I have to go to Texas for fire school and I leave sunday


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Great shoot today, hope rain holds off for our shoot next weekend. Terry, Michelle...................awesome job!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Clarissa63 said:


> Wild Thing Farms Bone Zone, Windsor Sportsmens Club/ Gesto GameGetter 3D Shoots, CSSA Member, Level 1 NCCP Certified Coach, CPC Member, OAA Member


And this is ????


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Clarissa63 said:


> Wild Thing Farms Bone Zone, Windsor Sportsmens Club/ Gesto GameGetter 3D Shoots, CSSA Member, Level 1 NCCP Certified Coach, CPC Member, OAA Member


 And posted here why?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Great shoot today, hope rain holds off for our shoot next weekend. Terry, Michelle...................awesome job!


 Thanks Bob, glad everyone had a good time. Thanks to everyone that came out today, was surprised at the numbers for our first shoot.

 See you next weekend Bob!!


----------



## Ardell91 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hopefully the weather plays nice and lets everyone have a good time!


----------

